# Steelseries Siberia v2 | Frost Blue (USB) or Regular 3.5mm (With 150 Dollar Soundcard)



## Davayy

Wouldn't get V2 to begin with. Horrible sound and mic.


----------



## necrohhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Wouldn't get V2 to begin with. Horrible sound and mic.


What would you recommend within a 90 dollar price range for good bass?

**EDIT**

It doesn't need to have a mic btw. Just am looking for some kick ass headphones.


----------



## Davayy

OCN's Audio Recommendations


----------



## KarmaKiller

If you can bump up your price range to $110, get these: http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-M50-Professional-Monitor-Headphones/dp/B000ULAP4U/ref=pd_cp_MI_2

If you can't, I'd suggest one of these:
http://www.amazon.com/Technica-ATH-AD700-Open-air-Audiophile-Headphones/dp/B000CMS0XU/ref=sr_1_1?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1356826125&sr=1-1&keywords=ad700
or
http://www.amazon.com/Shure-SRH440-Professional-Studio-Headphones/dp/B002DP1FTU/ref=sr_1_27?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1356826202&sr=1-27&keywords=Ultrasone

=D


----------



## brian1115

I personally would stay away from Steel Series headsets. I had an Icemat Audio Siberia before they merged the two branches of the company under a comon name. It is exactly the same as the model of siberia you are looking at. It felt kinda rough on the ears and broke quite easily. I have currently a Steel Series 7H USB and have had to RMA it once already because the right earpiece died. This was a common problem with the 7H I soon found out later. I got my new pair around October of last year and just today the right ear piece where it connects to the part where it rests on your head broke. I am not going to bother with another RMA process due to wasted time/money in shipping fees. I am going to invest in a quality pair of headphones and good stand mic most likely









PS. I can make it work with duck tape









EDIT: I should mention that I keep my 7H's in pristine condition, I tuck them in a drawer every night where it is dust free and they have no scratches to date


----------



## zulk

I would suggest a creative aurvana live over the m50.


----------



## undertaken316

I've been through 4 different models and brands of headsets and currently I'm sitting with the Siberia V2. Check how it looks or the comfortability of it, or watch an unboxing


----------



## madbrayniak

I have a Siberia V2 and quite like it. For the price I think the performance is pretty good and have no issue with comfort.

However, I didnt buy them for sound quality as I have some AKG headphones for that.


----------

